# Scorpion diseases



## peejay (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi everyone,
   This is my first post and I thought I should introduce myself.  I live in England and we have nothing in the wild over here that's really worth keeping as a pet and it's difficult buying exotics.  There's alot of places on the net, but when you look at their lists everything is 'unavailable'!  Things look a lot better in the U.S., you lucky lot!  And you've got exciting critters in the wild!

  I've got: 2 Anthia fabricii ground-beetles from Africa
              2 Cypholoba ground-beetles also from Africa
              1 slightly sick Desert hairy scorpion

  It's the scorpion I'd really appreciate advice on.  I've just bought it mail order, and can see it's got black marks on its feet and legs.  Research on the net makes me think it's got a fungus disease -the suppliers have kept it too damp - really bad news for desert hairies, I've read.

  Can I treat it?  I've read that iodine products can help (Tamodene?). But how dilute?  Any other suggestions?  The retailer won't take it back and I'd really like to cure it -a sort of 'challenge' I guess.  I'm keeping it really dry, but it's not feeding yet.

  Advice please!
  peejay


----------



## calum (Nov 9, 2008)

What you have on your H.A is mycosis. I don't think there is anything you can do.


----------



## v4climber (Nov 9, 2008)

mycosis happens a lot in wild caught scorpions, all of my wild caught desert hairy's have it. The best thing to do is make sure their enclosure isn't wet, and keep their enclosure well ventilated.

Onto the topic of eating, scorpions don't need to eat constantly, their bodies are very well adapted to making energy last over a long period of time. They can go months without eating if necessary.


----------



## peejay (Nov 10, 2008)

*Mycosis on Desert Hairy*

Thanks,V4Climber,

   Does the mycosis affect your scorpions at all?  Do the black spots disappear, or do the get worse and finally kill them  -even with the ventilation and keeping them dry?

   How do you tell if a scorpion has reached full size i.e. had its final moult?
Mine is pretty small -3.5 inches telson to head, how do I tell if it's just a small adult?

   peejay


----------



## calum (Nov 10, 2008)

I think with mycosis, once it's there it's there. id doesn't come off.  

just keep the scorp DRY from now on, and keep the cage well ventilated.


----------



## v4climber (Nov 10, 2008)

In my experience the mycosis never leaves, however it doesn't seem to hinder the scorp at all... My desert hairy is a healthy eater and is plenty strong, definitely a MM though, so dunno how much longer he has.


----------



## calum (Nov 11, 2008)

well, in scorpions age doesn't seem to affect life span so you lil' guy could live for a long time.


----------



## peejay (Nov 13, 2008)

But is there a way of telling whether a scorpion has become an adult i.e. shed its skin for the last time?


----------



## calum (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not sure if there are any tell-tale signs for Desert hairies.


----------

